# Introduction and question about sensitivity to medications



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi, my name is Robert, I'm 26 years old, and I've been living with CFS for about 3 1/2 years now. It wasn't until last year that I developed a super-sensitivity to all medications that affect the nervous system like the ones I take for my Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder. What happens is that I start to experience extreme constipation or "paralytic ileus" which even the strongest stimulant laxatives have no effect and which fiber exacerbates. During this time I am forced to restrain from eating all solid foods until I'm back in the "safe zone" by lowering my medication. The pain and discomfort I experience are debilitating and at times feel very life-threatening. Right now I'm in the "safe zone" by only taking 10mg of liquid Paxil but even that isn't enough so I plan on lowering it some more. I find that the liquid forms of medication produce less intestinal problems for some reason and are more easier to taper off of. Has anybody ever heard of such a phenomena coexisting with Chronic Fatigue Syndrome? CFS is the only exotic viral/auto-immune disease I suffer from so I suspect it must be the culprit. I'd also be interested to reaching out to other young people who suffer from CFS or OCD. I feel like the Biblical character Job with all of his trials. I hope in the end things will work out for me as they did for him.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome robert


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Robert







Welcome to the BB!I can't say I suffer exactly what your talking about but I do know that after developing CFS/ME I suddenly became incredibly sensitive to medications I had been able to take before with no problem.Even incredibly low doses of medications can make me feel really sick, for example I now cannot take antibiotics without feeling very ill indeed and the same goes for any painkillers I take with the exception that I can tolerate Ibuprofen but anything else makes me physically vomit.Have you tried discussing this with your GP or specialist? just a thought because before my GP now prescribes me anything we go through what each medication does and start with the lowest possible dose to see if I can tolerate it or not.Sorry I don't have the answers, but just wanted you to know your not alone on the sensitivity thing.Clair


----------

